
Robotic arm made of DNA moves at dizzying speed - sethbannon
https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/science-ticker/robotic-arm-made-dna-moves-dizzying-speed
======
JoeAltmaier
I'm not sure that nano-device research is best served by imitating human-scale
devices. Better to produce a filter fabric that sorts atoms for example, than
a 'robot arm' to carry imaginary parcels?

